# How Is Akhtar Saeed Medical College?



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

honest opinions about this college....is anyone studying there, here?

also who else is thinking of going here for mbbs this year

in particular how is the enviroment and clinical training ?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> honest opinions about this college....is anyone studying there, here?
> 
> also who else is thinking of going here for mbbs this year
> 
> in particular how is the enviroment and clinical training ?


Seeing it's UHS results, it has amazing passing percentages. Usually always in the top positions. Don't know much about anything else though.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

isn't anyone else interested in this ??


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

can we in Akhtar saeed in November?? I want to apply but i think im too late for it??


----------



## dcmd (Aug 28, 2015)

Admissions are open till November, the merit is around 78% plus they have their own test. They also take donations. They have the highest fee among private colleges, around 980K and expensive hostels as well. Location/campus/faculty/facilities are pretty good.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

maha321 said:


> can we in Akhtar saeed in November?? I want to apply but i think im too late for it??


nov 7 is the last date so apply asap


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

how is its hostel..?? my aggregate is 81.6 ...what are my chances in akhtar saeed??


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

nimra khan said:


> how is its hostel..?? my aggregate is 81.6 ...what are my chances in akhtar saeed??


very good chances....have you applied there yet ?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

yes..i have applied
i'll easily get admission there??
plzz tell me about its hostel


AhmadT said:


> very good chances....have you applied there yet ?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

nimra khan said:


> yes..i have applied
> i'll easily get admission there??
> plzz tell me about its hostel


yes
don't know the hostels as I'm from lahore


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

@Nimra. 
Not sure how is your aggregate 81.6%. Their MCAT weightage is 37.5%. Moreover, you'll still have to perform good in their own admission test which has a weightage of 12.5%


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

and what about my chances in fumc..does they take their own entry test??
fumc or amdc which one is better??


Anonymous111 said:


> @Nimra.
> Not sure how is your aggregate 81.6%. Their MCAT weightage is 37.5%. Moreover, you'll still have to perform good in their own admission test which has a weightage of 12.5%


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Anonymous111 said:


> @Nimra.
> Not sure how is your aggregate 81.6%. Their MCAT weightage is 37.5%. Moreover, you'll still have to perform good in their own admission test which has a weightage of 12.5%


test? date please.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

They haven't confirmed it yet.


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

my test is on 7th nov ...i have recived a letter from the college
does they take test of all students onthe same day or different like fmh??


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

syllabus of test and what type of test it is the difficulty level is same sa that of mcat or not?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

maha321 said:


> syllabus of test and what type of test it is the difficulty level is same sa that of mcat or not?


there are total 200 questions in the test 100 from mcat syllabus while other 100 are based on general info
test is usually difficult


----------



## Suneela (Nov 1, 2015)

When is the last date for applications in Akhtar saeed medical college? 
Also tell me abt the test date please.


----------



## dcmd (Aug 28, 2015)

Test is on Nov 7, admission might be closed already so call them asap and see what they say.


----------



## Suneela (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Suneela (Nov 1, 2015)

Also guide me about wat kind of entrance test they take? 
Syllabus? Pattern and all. 
I mean what and where to study from?


----------



## i_am_saad_rauf (Oct 22, 2021)

AhmadT said:


> very good chances....have you applied there yet ?


I have 130 marks in mcat and 889 marks in FSc. Can I get admission in Akhtar Saeed ??? mcat is not clear


----------

